

Tesla Model S vs. BMW M5 Drag Race Video - ValG
http://automotivediscovery.com/tesla-model-s-vs-bmw-m5-drag-race-video/9215171/

======
ValG
the interesting point to make here is not that the model s is necessarily
faster than the M5, but the difference in acceleration between the two. I
remember reading about the high incidence of driver caused accidents with the
Tesla Roadster when it came out. Electric engines generally have more linear
acceleration than traditional engines. The torque is available immediately.
This is different than traditional engines, where max torque is available at
specific levels. People, not being used to the immediate power, would often
panic/lose control and crash. You can see the affect on acceleration in this
video, with the Model S taking off faster, and the M5 catching up at the end.

